# Cold water smells



## Daniel Holzman

You said the water "has to be tested" and it does not contain sulfur. Do you mean that you had the water tested, and it did not contain sulfur? Rotten egg smell is often caused by sulfur in the water, which is not going to get into the water from a broken hot water heater, but must be getting into the water from the well. I suggest you take a sample of water to a qualified laboratory and have them test it to see exactly what it is that is causing the odor. Then you can develop a plan to handle the problem.


----------



## Alan

The only other thing I can think of is that you may have had a hole in the bladder of the pressure tank, and that was why it was low on air. When you charged it back up you blew the stagnant water from the top of the bladder back into the system.

No guarantees, but it's a guess. :jester:


----------



## austin68

Im sorry, the water was tested about a month ago for other reasons. It does not contain sulfur. I have been running the water for a few hours, and the smell will eventually go away. But after it sits for a bit it comes back.


----------



## Natalie314

Is the hot water heater even hooked up to plumbing anymore? There may be some cross contamination coming from your old water heater. The old heater tank may have been contaminated with Desulfovibrio bacteria that thrives in the tank with the presence of magnesium and makes the water smell like rotten eggs. The solution would be to chlorinate the tank and replace the anode rod, or get a new tank. Good luck.


----------

